# [SOLVED] Can't install audio Driver



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, due to a virus problem I had to re-install windows again, and I can't install the audio driver. Here is how it happened:

- My computer was working fine until I (by accident, obviously) installed a trojan in my computer. Next thing I know, my Nod32 and Zone Alarm .exe were gone. After two resets, the computer couldn't start windows.

- I tried over installing windows but didn't worked. So I inserted a disc with a Windows 2003 and changed the "windows" folder to "winback" and this time re-install windows fully. I erased all the trojans and/or virus (hiding at the winback folder, I erased that folder anyway). So I had to re-install everything, including all drivers. I lost my discs, so I downloaded my drivers through Internet (with another computer downloaded the Lan Driver first and placed it on a CD). Anyway, I updated my Bios, installed my Lan and Video drivers but my Audio drivers are not working.

My computer has this motherboard: Intel Desktop Board D915GUX (I use the onboard audio). When I Install the audio driver, and reset the computer, it's like it has never been installed. I tried several stuff, like un-installing the driver and re-installing, or trying downloading the driver from somewhere else rather than the Intel website, but still always the same result. I have no sound at all, and if I go to my sound setup, it says I have no audio driver. I don't know how to get it running. I am pretty sure I downloaded the correct audio driver, since it was the only Audio driver Intel Offered for download for my specific motherboard.

My computer is:
Intel Pentum 4 CPU 3.20 Ghz (2 CPUs)
1024 MB RAM
Motherboard: Intel Desktop Board D915GUX (Bios: 2/22/06, Ver: 08.00.10)
Video Card: Ati Radeon X1300 series, 512 MB.
OS: Windows Xp Professional SP2


The Motherboard does have an issue, one of the ram memory bank doesn't work so I can only have 1 ram memory card, but next week I'm getting a similar motherboard and another 1Gb ram card, so i'm probably installing windows again (though not completly). So I hope there is an easy solution for this for now. Thanks in advance.

Anyway is there any easy way to fix this without re-installing windows again (because I don't want to do that every week).


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

Go to Intel - download drivers #2 and #3.

Install the "Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility" first - reboot.
Install the "Realtek* ALCxxx Driver" - reboot again.


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

Thanks for replying, but I've already done that (installing the chipset software and the audio driver). Didn't worked.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

We have to find out what audio device there really is on the board. 
Please download PC Wizard (link in my signature). In PC Wizard click the Multimedia icon - post back with a screenshot of that window.
Or - post a screenshot of Device Manager with "Sound, video and game controllers" expanded (click Show hidden devices in the View menu first).


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

Try *this one*.


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

That one is the same I've tried with for a couple of times now.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R175.exe

Uninstall the "old" driver first.


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*



eneles said:


> ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R175.exe
> 
> Uninstall the "old" driver first.




I'm not sure what's the link for, as you can see in the image, I already have the Pc Wizard. Anyway, I've tried several times with that driver (and other too), and it includes installing it and un-installing it from "add & remove programs".


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

What do you mean? The link is to a driver from Realtek.


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

Oh, my mistake, anyway i'm downloading it i'll let you know how it turns out. Thanks for helping.


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

I installed this driver (after un-installing the previous one). It still isn't working.


----------



## gmgo (Sep 1, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

Still need help please! Anyone?


Never Mind, problem solved. I saw the PCI Device (or something like that) had a "!", so i selected update driver and told it to look it in the folder the drivers you gave me were installed. It detected them and solved the issue. Thanks for helping :wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

I'm trying to find a solution. I think it has something to do with the way you re-installed Windows.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Can't install audio Driver*

I must have missed your last post. Glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## Nagdarahop (Jul 26, 2009)

I have problem installing sound drivers after i reformat it. Its either looking for a alcxwdm or dont finish installing and after my pc reboot a exclamation point found on my multimedia audio controller... i dont have the cd so i download drivers from the net. all of them didnt work. heres my computer specs
Intel Pentium 4 3.0Ghz 1g of ram 256 vc
Motherboard: D865PEMA
I tried goin to intel site but it does not find the said board though they are the manufacturer of my pc.
will apprecitae your immediate response thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

This thread is already solved Nagdarahop.


----------

